# Vostok Dial Screws



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Hello,










Can anyone tell me where the dial fixing screws are located on this Vostok movement?

Cheers,

Justin.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think you have to look edge on.

I'll try and find mine later and look for you if no one gets back during the meanwhilst.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Justin,

remove the rubber o ring and you should see them one is in between 1&2 the other inbetween 7&8, (red arrows on diagram), they screw in from the edge ie at right angles to the plane of the balance staff.

You have to get the movement out to unscrew them, to do this pull the stem to the hand set position then press the release button (blue arrow) with a thin screwdriver and pull the stem out. It looks like you have already removed the movement screws and tabs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Paul,

Thanks so much for the reply. I did look for those screws but as you can see, mine does not posess such luxuries. Any ideas?










Cheers,

Justin.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

There aren't any holes drilled and tapped for dial feet screws in that position.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

oh so it hasn't! Not seen one without screws that I can remember.

my only guess would be the dial is just a push fit in place, but that is a guess.


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't have any answers here, but I just wanted to say that I find this thread very interesting.

Let's just hope that the face isn't glued-on paper, like on the Molniyas.









Nah!


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Good news. I gently lifted the dial and discovered it wasn't fixed at all. Just a little friction on the dial feet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Justin said:


> Good news. I gently lifted the dial and discovered it wasn't fixed at all. Just a little friction on the dial feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew!!









I must say glued on paper dials didn`t really sound like Vostok`s style


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well what do you know! Well done justin, now are you going to tell us what your up to?

Just a clean or is it getting a franken treatment?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have some times thought about changing the dial on this, but thought that a `normal` Vostok dial might not fit due to the relative postions of the winder & date









*Vostok Generalski, cal 2414A 17 Jewels*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that's a nice dial Mac, what does the script say and the leaf symbol mean?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> that's a nice dial Mac, what does the script say and the leaf symbol mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It says `Generalskie`, I think it_ might_ be an olive branch ie peace, but could be completely wrong









I am in two minds about it, I`m not sure about the branch but like the rest of the watch & dial


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A friend of mine once said, during a delicate negotiation and being told he was being offered an olive branch, You have to be careful, you can get a nasty poke in the eye with an olive branch!

I like it Mac, very subtle for a Vossy, don't like that style of bezel though.

I wouldn't know about the config of the dial feet, my guess would be that they've rotated the movement 45 degrees and so a crown at 3 dial will be 45 degrees out.

You can remove the dial feet and just stick the replacement dial down with double sided tape.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> A friend of mine once said, during a delicate negotiation and being told he was being offered an olive branch, You have to be careful, you can get a nasty poke in the eye with an olive branch!
> 
> I like it Mac, very subtle for a Vossy, don't like that style of bezel though.
> 
> ...


I don`t mind the bezel, seems to suit it IMHO, thanks for the suggestion regarding changing the dial, I`ll have to think about it, I just can`t make up my mind, as I said its only the branch that bothers me, I rather like the rest of the dial


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

What do you get if you cross this


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

With this?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If its going the way I suspect, something rather cool


----------

